# [revdep-rebuild] après installation de sources (résolu)

## pti-rem

J'ai installé Growl on Linux (Gol) à partir des sources du Git

http://mattn.github.io/growl-for-linux/

Et mon revdep-rebuid râle !

Je ne sais pas exclure les libraires de Gol pour que mon revdep-rebuild se passe bien  :Sad: 

Une petite aide du soir serait la bienvenue  :Smile: 

```
gen2 ~ # revdep-rebuild -v -- --ask

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Temporary cache files are located in /var/cache/revdep-rebuild

revdep-rebuild environment:

SEARCH_DIRS="/bin

/lib

/opt/bin

/sbin

/usr/bin

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib

/usr/lib/qt4

/usr/libexec

/usr/local/lib

/usr/sbin"

SEARCH_DIRS_MASK="/lib/modules"

LD_LIBRARY_MASK="libjava.so

libjvm.so

libodbc.so

libodbcinst.so"

PORTAGE_ROOT="/"

EMERGE_OPTIONS="--ask"

ORDER_PKGS="1"

FULL_LD_PATH="1"

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 96% ]  *   broken /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libballoon.la (requires -lgolplug)

 *   broken /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libfog.la (requires -lgolplug)

 *   broken /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libnico2.la (requires -lgolplug)

 *   broken /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libnotify_gol.la (requires -lgolplug)

 *   broken /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/subscribe/librhythmbox.la (requires -lgolplug)

 *   broken /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/subscribe/libtweets.la (requires -lgolplug)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libballoon.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libballoon.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libfog.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libfog.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libnico2.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libnico2.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libnotify_gol.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libnotify_gol.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/subscribe/librhythmbox.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/subscribe/librhythmbox.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/subscribe/libtweets.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/subscribe/libtweets.la -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

 * The broken files are:

 *   /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libballoon.la

 *   /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libfog.la

 *   /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libnico2.la

 *   /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libnotify_gol.la

 *   /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/subscribe/librhythmbox.la

 *   /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/subscribe/libtweets.la
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Sun Jul 27, 2014 10:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

```
gen2 ~ # rm -iv /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libballoon.la

gen2 ~ # rm -iv /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libfog.la

gen2 ~ # rm -iv /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libnico2.la

gen2 ~ # rm -iv /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/display/libnotify_gol.la

gen2 ~ # rm -iv /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/subscribe/librhythmbox.la

gen2 ~ # rm -iv /usr/local/lib/growl-for-linux/subscribe/libtweets.la
```

```
gen2 ~ # revdep-rebuild -v -- --ask
```

```
gen2 growl-for-linux # ./configure --prefix=/opt/gol --enable-static

gen2 growl-for-linux # make && make install
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Pourquoi l'as-tu installé à la main, alors qu'une version existe dans l'arbre de portage ? Apparemment, il te manque des dépendances que Gentoo n'arrive pas à déterminer.

As-tu essayé cette version (une version "live" apparemment) ?

----------

## pti-rem

Salut

Je ne sais plus pourquoi j'ai utilisé le Git sur plusieurs machines ; ça remonte à quelques mois pour avoir les notifications Hexchat (irc) et ensuite pour l'établir comme système global de notification.

Je ne sais même plus si j'ai essayé la version masquée 9999

Je pense que ça doit revenir un peu au même quoique je vois qu'aucun drapeau USE n'est proposé pour la version masquée de x11-misc/growl-for-linux-0.6.7

Et mon "À propos" de Growl m'indique que j'ai la version 0.8.1

Je n'ai pas encore assez travaillé Growl, pour des notifications par LAN par exemple

Je pense maintenant avoir plus de possibilités de compilation et avoir une version plus à jour avec le Growl du GitLast edited by pti-rem on Mon Jul 28, 2014 8:33 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

j'ai eu une petite peur d'avoir perdu mon texte  :Wink: 

case doublon

----------

## xaviermiller

By the way, j'utilise les USE libnotify (ou notification) pour que les notifications se fassent via les bulles d'info. Pas besoin de ce truc qui sent la pomme  :Wink: 

----------

## pti-rem

Hello,

Oui je suis d'accord avec toi

J'avais le drapeau libnotify de mon Hexchat mais c'est un travail pour sortir du trou de xchat des collègues d'un salon que j'ai du travailler Hexchat + Growl w7

Je ne me le suis installé qu'après, comme contaminé par mon travail pour eux.

Et j'avais bien vu que j'avais les notifications en double et c'est là que j'ai commencé à comprendre libnotify

Je vais certainement réutiliser ce drapeau

----------

